# Losi 1/24 rally and sct



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not sure if this goes here but I have the losi 1/24 rally and my dad has the sct. These are pretty fun but im in the process of making mine brushless. The losi 1/36 brushless motor is too small for these and over priced. I have a esc from hobbyking for about 16.99 and then a brushless motor for 7.99 but I orderd the wrong motor and so I have to order another one but for around $40 I should have a better brushless setup for this than the losi combo. I'll get pics up.


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

*1/24 Losi*

I am looking forward to seeing your modifications. We are running 3 of these on a radio shack Xmod's oval track. We are running them box stock. I built a cardboard jump, and we use the domes that come with car for a mogul section. We have run the cars outside with a lipo battery (200mah 15c 7.4) and they are plenty fast with the lipo.


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

It has a 
Turnigy 18A Brushless esc
Turnigy 4100kv brushless motor
Losi 3 wire servo
Some offbrand 27mhz am receiver. ( soon to be spektrum 2.4ghz)
Rhino 360mAh 2s lipo
All of these came from hobbyking except the receiver and servo.
The servo Is on its way in the mail as is the lipo.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Just p/u the SCT we are going to try them out at our track any chance you have more pics of the electronics also why is the chassis cut on yours??


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

aeracer said:


> I am look forward to seeing your modifications. We are running 3 of these on a radio shack Xmod's oval track. We are running them box stock. I built a cardboard jump, and we use the domes that come with car for a mogul section. We have run the cars outside with a lipo battery (200mah 15c 7.4) and they are plenty fast with the lipo.


Where did you get the Lipo from a link would be great..


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

I cut the chassis for more air flow. http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=7301 I have not received the lipo yet but from what I have been told this is great for these. I will get pics soon


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

*Video of our cars jumping*

Here's a video of our cars taking on the ramp I built:

http://www.youtube.com/user/horsepoweraddict14#p/a/u/2/A8jldsYA30s


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Here is our test run at our track. We ued BOX STOCK Losi SCT.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Got everything finished today. painted and velcro'd all jumps n stuff.

Ran 3 packs(stock pack) after a diff. adjustment(loosen) the SCT ran for 9 min. Heats will be no prob. but might need to rethink the 10 min. mains!

I'm extremely pleased with this little R/C!!

Only thing I suggest,
out-of-box diff. is to tight, loosening it up free's up the whole truck and saves battery/motor! .... Plus makes it a bit faster!
And F/shocks can use a few rounds in them to stiffen the F up, drops on chassis to easy after jump. all four are adj. so this is an easy fix! couple rounds def. improved landings!


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes the mesh is too tight out of the box. Nice videos


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm going to order a carbon fiber chassis. Pics will be up soon


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Foams for carpet racing.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

them are interesting foams. Have you tried them yet in Van Wert? How did they do?


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

No I have not. I made them from my sisters razor scooter handle grips. I have a carbon fiber chassis on the way and lipo. I will try them at Van Wert as soon as it runs. Hopefully friday


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Here it is. Brushless, lipo, carbon fiber, foams. This thing is fun!


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

deadsquirrle said:


> Foams for carpet racing.


How did you make the foams???????:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

hacked up his sister's scooter grips!!!


...... EXACTLY.... what I would of done!! LOL!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


they always had it comin' I said!!:dude:


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

HAHA!!!!!!!!!:lol: Thats a good idea!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

They work great lol. Sadly I fried the esc so now its a bbll better esc 2.4 and lipo as soon as i get some more money.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

After UR sister finds out what ya did, U will prob. have more to worry bout than a shot ESC!!

Grow some eyes in the back!:dude: LOL!


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Magz02 said:


> After UR sister finds out what ya did, U will prob. have more to worry bout than a shot ESC!!
> 
> Grow some eyes in the back!:dude: LOL!


Haha true!


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Well I ordered a BRP COT stock car body for my rally and its on my dads sct for now. Here are some pics. Paint Ideas? I'm new to painting and I'm buying silver and mettalic blue for my sct body so would like to use those colors and maybe one else


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

I was wondering anyone's thoughts on these now that you've had some time to play with them.

I'm looking for a mini/micro I can let my nieces and nephews play with when we have them over -- something fun, cheap, simple to keep operating.

My major gripe is that the Losi are limited to the 6 AM channels...which means replacing the radio, ESC and servo if I want to have more than six running at a time. Other than that, the cars seem pretty solid.

How have you folks made out with these?


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

I love mine! I would recconmend joining www.microtforum.com at first i thought it was just another lil micro forum but the people on there are great and will help you out. I have had good experiances with that forum and recconmend you join it. You will get more info about micros there than anywhere else.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

BillSmithBooks said:


> I was wondering anyone's thoughts on these now that you've had some time to play with them.
> 
> I'm looking for a mini/micro I can let my nieces and nephews play with when we have them over -- something fun, cheap, simple to keep operating.
> 
> ...


My 3 boys have been putting them through their paces and I/they are pretty happy! ... VERY durable!! jump pretty darn good!! quick for the size, & darn FUN with Lipo!! Only thing I did to all 3 out of box was adjust slipper as factory is WAY to tight! And gave the gear mesh a bit more as well.(to tight=to noisy) Other than a $6 crystal set, that was it. No problems yet!!

-Mike


----------

